# weather loach??



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Picked up my new tank today and got 3 free fish!

The gourami no problem as its female so can go in next doors tank.

But are these weather loach??










if not, wtf are they? lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

_Misgurnus angullicaudatus_...


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks 

Managed to find them and the 3spot gourami they came with a good home


----------



## Wango (May 1, 2012)

This is your loach and your tank? ><
weather loaches should have a sand substrate, 
as they have very delicate tummies the pebbles and stones 
is very uncomfortable for them and can damage their barbels (whiskers).

also, they need sand substrate so they can dig for food, weather loaches spend about 50% of the day digging in sand, so pebbles resticts them from doing their natural behaviour. :arf:

Here are my loaches, as you can see they love to dig hehe...

Weather loach (Misgurnus anguillicaudatus) - YouTube


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Shows how much conflict there is as I would say never have sand substrate with goldfish!


----------



## bradburym13 (Jan 9, 2011)

thats a weathered loach i had 3 all from about 3 or 4 inches long
i had them in a 3ft tank then moved onto a juwel 350 corner tank
the oldest one i had was over 8 or 9 inches by the time i had it for 4 years
also i had a mix of sand and patches of gravel
the only damage it recieved was when it swam full pelt into the glass if other fish touched it


----------

